

Why American Mothers are Superior - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/14/american-mothers-superior/

======
redthrowaway
This article seems a bit behind the times, after it came out that the WSJ
article was ripped and rather heavily edited from Chua's book, which is about
her realization that her parenting style was failing her kids.[1] I'm okay
with criticizing the wsj article, but Chua really didn't have much to do with
it, by all accounts.

[1]
[http://articles.sfgate.com/2011-01-09/books/27017338_1_chine...](http://articles.sfgate.com/2011-01-09/books/27017338_1_chinese-
immigrants-chinese-parents-daughters)

